# Quiet Hubs: Shimano the Only Option?



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

See subject. Seems like almost all high-end hubs are varying degrees of 'noisy as all hell', i.e. they sounds like chainsaws or swarms of angry bees while coasting. 

Shimanos are just about the only hubs I've heard that are pretty quiet while coasting, and there's certainly nothing wrong with an Ultegra or DA rear hub (well okay, Ultegras are a tad bit porky weight-wise).

But it's nice to have options, and gawrsh, some of those high-end hubs in their multiple anodized bold pretty colors sure are lust-worthy.

Do they ALL sound like chainsaws/attacking bee swarms when coasting? :confused5:


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Chris King R45 lubed with 10w-30 are pretty quiet; definitely neither a chainsaw nor an angry bee


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

dcgriz said:


> Chris King R45 lubed with 10w-30 are pretty quiet; definitely neither a chainsaw nor an angry bee


Is that just the later versions of the R45, or does going with 10w-30 make the difference?

'Cuz there's lots of vids showing the R45 as being really, really loud.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

These SL211 hubs from BHS are quite quiet ...

View attachment 282378


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

SystemShock said:


> Is that just the later versions of the R45, or does going with 10w-30 make the difference?
> 
> 'Cuz there's lots of vids showing the R45 as being really, really loud.
> >


Both of my R45 sets are about 2 to 3 yrs old by now. I service them (relube) every 6 months or so using 10w-30 and I find that they get louder when they become dryer.
When lubed they are relatively quiet; not as quiet as the Shimano but quiet enough not to be a nuisance.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Alchemy, while not as quiet as shimano, is quiet enough that I can't hear it under most riding circumstances. I suppose the same could be said about a lot of hubs. I ride in groups pretty often and it's kind of rare that I'll actually notice someone's hub noise (granted a lot of those people have shimano).


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

SystemShock said:


> Is that just the later versions of the R45, or does going with 10w-30 make the difference?


I did not mention on my previous reply to your question that they seem to be initially lubed by the manufacturer by what appears to be a "dryer" lubricant and are louder right out of the box. They quiet down when relubed with 10w-30.


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

American Classic rear hubs are very quite. The pawls do not drag on these hubs only one small engagement spring drags. DT 240's are pretty quite if they are not dry. Carbon rims can amplify hub noise.


----------



## southlogan (Jan 8, 2012)

Velocity Race hubs are very quiet.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> These SL211 hubs from BHS are quite quiet ...


All the Asian sourced hubs (as BHS are) that I own or have known are very quiet when the ratchety bits are correctly lubed. When the lube needs renewing, they get noisier - a great indicator that service is necessary. I would class them as a quiet hub (I don't ever hear mine while riding) but not on the level of my Ultegra, which to me are dead quiet. My Dura Ace are about the same noise level as lubed Asian hubs.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

SystemShock said:


> Is that just the later versions of the R45, or does going with 10w-30 make the difference?
> 
> 'Cuz there's lots of vids showing the R45 as being really, really loud.


Lots of hubs get quiet once you put more oil or grease in them. Campy or King even IIRC. 

Me? I love my rattlesnake, it is about the only thing oblivious idiots with earbuds cranked too loud hear.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Marc said:


> I love my rattlesnake, it is about the only thing oblivious idiots with earbuds cranked too loud hear.


Sadly, there is a lot of truth to that


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Ultegra rear hubs are starting to look better and better, despite the weight.

But they only come in 32H and 36H drillings, so for the front I'll need something different, like maybe WI T11.
No brand of front hub makes significant noise, now do they? :idea:


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

SystemShock said:


> No brand of front hub makes significant noise, now do they? :idea:


Not unless something is very wrong.

BTW, these are very quiet.
View attachment 282454


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

JCavilia said:


> Not unless something is very wrong.
> 
> BTW, these are very quiet.
> View attachment 282454




Oooh, shiny object. Hey, where'd the rest of the cogs go? :lol:

/re: front hub noise... yeah, I'm being ridiculous/paranoid there. Teh CK rear hubs have traumatized me.


----------



## bobonker (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm not sure what kind of hubs Neuvation uses, but the one on the rear of my M28 Aero3 wheelset is so quiet that when I first got it, I thought it was broken. It's basically silent.

Bob


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

It's funny, when I first got my Zipps I was pretty self conscious about the noise, now I dont even really notice it. In fact when I jump on my other bike with either my Dura-Ace C24 or C50's on, it almost seems like something is wrong or missing.
The Zipps do seem to attract attention from pedestrians or when rolling through crowds etc which is actually helpful.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I like 'em noisy


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I like 'em noisy


I think we're always destined to like the opposite things, Salsa. :lol:


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I like my DA hubs...almost silent with just the faintest whisper of ratcheting. classy.

imo, noisy hubs are annoying and sound cheap.

but, they do alert me to the mope in my group ride that likes to stop pedaling and sit up in a paceline...dumbass.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

SystemShock said:


> I think we're always destined to like the opposite things, Salsa. :lol:


well, I like boobies, so probably we agree on that


----------



## clydeone (Oct 25, 2011)

SystemShock said:


> Ultegra rear hubs are starting to look better and better, despite the weight.
> 
> But they only come in 32H and 36H drillings, so for the front I'll need something different, like maybe WI T11.
> No brand of front hub makes significant noise, now do they? :idea:


Did they stop making 28h drillings in ultegra? I have a circa 2006 28 hole ultegra front hub


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


> well, I like boobies, so probably we agree on that


My last gf was a 38D... so yes, yes we do. :yesnod:


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

clydeone said:


> Did they stop making 28h drillings in ultegra? I have a circa 2006 28 hole ultegra front hub


I think they stopped offering 28h hubs in Ultegra as of the 6700 series. 

Seems a strange choice to me, living in the era of low-spoke-count wheels as we do.

Maybe in part it's 'cuz they're trying to drive more ppl to buy their complete wheelsets, as opposed to just their hubs?  I guess it's also cheaper if they have to produce fewer variations, and LBSes have an easier time inventory-wise.

Still, seems like a mixed bag at best. Considerably more ppl would probably buy and use Ultegra hubs if they were available in more drillings. 

After all, 32/32 is seen as a fairly 'pedestrian' wheelset these days by many, even though in practical terms it makes a lot of sense in a lot of situations.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

SystemShock said:


> I think they stopped offering 28h hubs in Ultegra as of the 6700 series.
> Seems a strange choice to me, living in the era of low-spoke-count wheels as we do.
> Maybe in part it's 'cuz they're trying to drive more ppl to buy their complete wheelsets, as opposed to just their hubs?


I think you're right on that one. Just like Mavic doesn't put any new development into aftermarket rims anymore. I think DuraAce hubs come in 24 & 28 hole though.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Can somebody please advise what kind of lube to use to quiet my Novatec rear hub? And point me to a video on how to do it?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

carlislegeorge said:


> Can somebody please advise what kind of lube to use to quiet my Novatec rear hub? And point me to a video on how to do it?


Any grease will do that's not too thick.

Try this -

Try to insert 5mm allen wrenches into each end of the QR hole.
If they go in, undo the NDS cap and remove it.
If they don't then the NDS cap will pull off by hand.
When you get this cap off, pull on the cassette carrier and it will come off with the axle.
See the pawls and springs plus the toothed ratchety ring.
Clean as much old grease out as you can. Use WD-40 if you like and Q-Tips and compressed air. If you don't have that stuff just use rags.
Apply a *small amount* of grease to the ratchety ring.
Re-install, turning the cassette carrier backwards so that the pawls engage the ring.
Seat fully.
Re-install the NDS cap and tighten with the 5mm allens if you used them initially.
If not, just push the caps back on.
Make sure everything is seated. Off the top o' my head, that's all there is to it. It's a 2 minute job.

The totally stripped hub (with all 4 bearings tapped out) will look something like this. This might not be the same as a Novatec but all Asian hubs are quite similar -


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

If you hear the hub while riding, it just means you need to PEDAL!


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Jwiffle said:


> If you hear the hub while riding, it just means you need to PEDAL!


.....


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Mike T. said:


> Any grease will do that's not too thick.
> 
> Try this -
> 
> ...



Another terrific post by MikeyT. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

SystemShock said:


> Another terrific post by MikeyT. :thumbsup:


mtea takes a bow; acknowledges raucous cheers from the crowd.


----------



## Maglore (Dec 24, 2012)

The freehub on my old Easton EA50s were almost silent and the one that came fitted to the Fulcrum 6.5s that came as standard with my Cayo Evo are also very quiet.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Mike T. said:


> mtea takes a bow; acknowledges raucous cheers from the crowd.


and reluctantly accepts another reputation ...


----------

